# 26th CHICAGO OAK FOREST BICYCLE SWAP MEET, SUNDAY MAY 20, 2012



## WES PINCHOT (May 13, 2012)

26th CHICAGO OAK FOREST BICYCLE SWAP MEET 
COME TO SEE OR BUY! NO CHARGE TO LOOK! 
CLASSIC & ANTIQUE BIKES & PARTS FOR SALE! 
COME ONE, COME ALL! 50 PLUS SELLERS! 
NO CHARGE TO SEE ALL THE BIKES! 
EMPTY YOUR GARAGE OR BASEMENT 
AND BRING YOUR OWN BIKES TO SELL! 
LOTS OF SWAP SPACES AVAILABLE $20. 
(Swap space consists of 2 adjoining car parking spaces)
NO RESERVATIONS NEEDED! 
======================== 
SUNDAY MAY 20, 2012 
7:00 A.M. TO 1:00 P.M 
OAK FOREST PARK DISTRICT 
15601 S. CENTRAL AVENUE (5600 WEST) 
OAK FOREST, ILLINOIS 60452 

LOOKS LIKE IT IS GOING TO BE A GREAT TURNOUT OF COLLECTORS AND BUYERS!
THE BIG TIME HEAD BADGE COLLECTOR, ED BOROS, 
THE UNICYCLE MAN, RED DAVIS, THE FENDER DOCTOR, WES PINCHOT 
AND NBJ NEWS LETTER BY JOHN, JOHN POLIZZI WILL BE THERE.

BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!


----------



## chitown (May 18, 2012)

WES PINCHOT said:


> BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!




I will be there bright and early. I've got a few cases of "Barn Fresh" paint to try and unload. I got the last batches of it before the recall.

Chris


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 18, 2012)

*Big time collectors from indianapolis are coming to the swap meet!*

Big time collectors from indianapolis are coming to the swap meet!


----------

